# Another Bachmann 2-6-6-2T plus RCS install.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just finished another Bachmann 2-6-6-2T battery R/C installation.
This installation is a bit different from the last one I did.
I used my new PRO-PnP ESC, which can be used with track or battery power, and MyLocosound.
It can also be set up for use with track power and battery back up via the screw terminals on the ESC. Doing it this way reduces the voltage drop there would be if the battery was routed to the loco battery input.
The PRO-PnP part is a simple plug in installation. The complication is placing the MyLocosound pcb so that it is accessible for tuning the pitch of the whistle and adjusting volume levels.

Here is the link to the article on how to get access to the innards of the loco. *Dismantling the Bachmann 2-6-6-2T.*

Here is how the PRO-PnP plugs into the Bachmann socket.










The white and yellow wires carry the lighting command from the Decoder in the bunker to the ESC. Then the standard Bachmann wiring does the rest.

The various wires are routed back to the bunker via the space under the floor. I had to use an extension lead to add to the length of the 4 x way cable that connects the ESC to the decoder.
I used a small scrap of styrene to hold the wires in the groove.










The most difficult part of the installation was deciding how to cater for the MyLocosound which needs access for adjustment.
I decided to fabricate a slide in tray mounted vertically in the bunker. I mounted the MyLocosound and RCS decoder part to a sheet of styrene with silicone adhesive. As long as the decoder part is roughly in the middle of the bunker front to back, it will fit under the removable coal load. See later pix.










The AA size 2000 mah ENELOOP hybrid batteries I usually fit are mounted in the water tank.
The white styrene plate holds the standard RCS BIK-U3A installation kit which has an On-Off switch, Polyswitches and the cable for the pre-wired charge jack. See last pic.
I made plugs and sockets so that the water tank part is removable if necessary.










The slide in tray fits neatly down into the bunker. I fabricated the slide guides from strips of styrene. The charge jack can be seen mounted on the bunker next to where the ladder plugs in.










It slides up to access the MyLocosound and for fitment of the plug in RX










Here is the nice clean and tidy space under the domes. I realised that even though the BIK-U23A is tall it will fit under the rear dome. Nice and handy for switching On - OFF.










Thanks for your attention.
Drop me a line if you have any further questions.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Tony: As usual, great job, a nice and clean installation. 
Can I borrow your quote?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Mohammed. 
If you are referring to the quote in my sig it was made by William Sloane Coffin. Not me. So, by all means, you may borrow it.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the installation Tony. I wonder is there a place to possibly hide the charge jack, or is the space too cramped?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jake. 
The charge jack could easily be hidden under the domes where the On - Off switch is. 
One feature of the BIK-U3A kit is that the charge jack can double as a port for plugging in extra batteries carried in a trail car. 
Because the on board batteries are kind of small capacity my customer wanted to have the option of extending run times by having a trail with the extra batteries. 
Hence it has to be at the back. 
It will be quite easy to disguise once he weathers the loco and adorns it with a coiled cable, chains, detritus etc.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Tony.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 14 Sep 2011 04:25 PM 
Thank you Mohammed. 
If you are referring to the quote in my sig it was made by William Sloane Coffin. Not me. So, by all means, you may borrow it. Where do you think Coffin got that idea from, his time in the CIA, Yale, or the church? interesting fellow.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I will pass on trying to answer that and stick to installing my RCS battery R/C in locos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As usual, very nice and clean installation Tony. 

Is that a whole row of trimpots on the sound board? 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. 

Yes the MyLocosund pcb is trimmable for pitch of the whistle and various volumes. 
A couple are only used with diesel sounds etc.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, are those batteries in the pictures sold directly from Sanyo, or is that a custom made pack? I've seen the white AA eneloops but haven't seen them available in a built up pack like that one. 

Thanks, 
Keith


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Keith. 
Those are regular ENELOOP AA cells made up for me by the Sanyo distributors here in Australia. 
As far as I know they are not available tabbed for self soldering. 
One thing to remember about most AA size cells including ENELOOP. Sanyo recommend a max current draw of about 1 amp to preserve cell longevity. They will give more current at the cost of shortening cell life. 
My customer will likely only use the loco as light engine when powered by the on board packs. When towing a heavy train he will plug in auxiliary batteries carried in a trail car. Plugging them in automatically disconnects the on board batteries and saves them for light engine running.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tony. I want to get some of those Eneloops to use in my Massoth handhelds, because the Energizer rechargeables that I use now tend to lose a lot of charge even if they aren't in use. My son got some of those Eneloops for a present a while back and he loves them....it's just that they are a little hard to find here. I think the big box stores (like Costco) carry them but I tend to avoid them wherever possible. 

Keith


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Keith. 
There are other hybrid brands that are virtually the same now. 
Panasonic also has them. I can also get a brand Combo which work just as well.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good to know, thanks Tony. I'll have a look at the Panasonic version. 

Keith


----------

